# X-Men: Dark Phoenix - Erster offizieller Trailer



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *X-Men: Dark Phoenix - Erster offizieller Trailer* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *X-Men: Dark Phoenix - Erster offizieller Trailer*


----------



## Hornissentreiber (28. September 2018)

> Rund zehn Jahre nachdem die X-Men den Mutanten Apocalypse bezwungen haben, ist Charles Xavier der Ruhm zu Kopfe *gewachsen*.


Warum fühlen sich eigentlich immer mehr Leute dazu berufen, in Online-Magazinen als Schreiber anzuheuern, die nicht einmal gängige Redewendungen beherrschen? Ruhm kann Menschen zu Kopfe STEIGEN, nicht wachsen!


----------



## Bevier (28. September 2018)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Warum fühlen sich eigentlich immer mehr Leute dazu berufen, in Online-Magazinen als Schreiber anzuheuern, die nicht einmal gängige Redewendungen beherrschen? Ruhm kann Menschen zu Kopfe STEIGEN, nicht wachsen!



Oder über selbigen wachsen, was aber auch nichts an der miesen Wortwahl ändert. Entweder dummer Flüchtigkeitsfehler oder schwere Mängel in der Sprache, in der sich der Redakteur auszudrücken versucht...


----------



## Mylo (1. Oktober 2018)

sieht ziemlich langweilig aus.


----------

